# How many Roos?



## sammyjo777 (May 25, 2015)

So I have 7 chickens and they are supposed to all be pullets! Got rid of one today because I thought he was the roo trying to crow. Now I'm second guessing myself. I have one speckled Sussex, austrolorp, 2 Easter eggers, gold sex link, mottled Java, and barred rock. Any guesses appreciated. I'm thinking I have 2 Roos maybe 3 oh and they are 8/9 weeks old.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The second one has a really big comb, possibly a rooster. The third pic a large comb again so maybe a Roo too


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They are very near the age where they start getting sex feathers. Look on their backs, towards their tails. Anything with thin, pointy feathers is a cockerel.


----------

